
Evernote adds reminders - akhaku
http://blog.evernote.com/blog/2013/05/23/evernote-reminders-are-here-on-mac-ios-and-web-2/
======
ianstormtaylor
The last time I tried Evernote it already had way too many features. It always
felt like they were trying to way too many things at once, to the detriment of
all of them. Apparently this feature is the "most requested feature of all
time", but I'd guess that half of the other ones aren't.

For example, my impression was that Evernote was about being able to store all
of your memories, files, photos, etc. for future reference. But then the
biggest use case highlighted by this video is for teams working on task lists
together... Seem like very different use cases. I can't be simple to design
for that unfocused of a goal, and it shows.

~~~
rz2k
For your purposes, something like Notational Velocity or nvAlt on a Mac,
Resoph Notes on Windows, or PlainText on iOS might be much better products.
They use SimpleNote or Dropbox for cloud storage and synching across devices.

~~~
veidr
I've used those, and they fail for my use cases because you can't put all
kinds of stuff in them. Most of my notes and code are textual, but sometimes I
have to use rich text and colors and embedded pictures. Sometimes I need to
store audio or embed arbitrary attachments in my notes.

Things like Notational Velocity can be simpler because what they do is
simpler.

------
seagreen
OT, but I'm working on a modular Evernote-style system based on MultiMarkdown
files: <https://github.com/seagreen/baudelaire>

Here's the first thing built off of it (it lets you make a notebook public):
<http://pensieve.housejeffries.com/>

I love Evernote and think it's a great service, but there should be a simpler
way to get most of the same functionality. MultiMarkdown files let you do this
while still being able to use vim, grep, etc.

Criticism would be very welcome. So far this has just been a fun practice
project, but would anyone find it useful if it was more developed?

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "I love Evernote and think it's a great service, but there should be a
simpler way to get most of the same functionality. MultiMarkdown files let you
do this while still being able to use vim, grep, etc."

What you're building is cool but markdown, vim and grep aren't simple.
Evernote is.

~~~
icebraining
Evernote is simple to learn. His system is architecturally simpler.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Good point.

------
crm416
Revolutionary.

In all seriousness, this was a feature that I've been waiting on for a while--
without reminders, I've had to go back-and-forth between the native OS X
Reminders app and Evernote. In a way, this has sculpted my relationships with
the two apps: I use Reminders for anything short-term (even things that might
be considered 'Notes') and Evernote for anything long-term. Maybe that will
change.

------
fxthea
Can I set reminders for all the checkboxes that I'm creating inside each note?
I would much rather prefer that. Having a new note for each todo seems like
overkill.

------
LeeHunter
Maybe now that they've dealt with the "important" stuff like reminders they
can finally deliver the long overdue 2fa.

